
Dropbox Pitch to Sequoia 2007 - websirnik
https://relayto.com/dropbox/rBWSeSFA/slides?hub=dropbox-investor-resources-5a93c45d19eb9
======
YL123
Deep OS integration, visual feedback, doesn't change the way you work. As true
then as it is now...

------
alexatrelayto
It's remarkable how similar the business is 10 years later

~~~
ipunchghosts
Agreed. I think its a testimony to how well they understood the market
potential.

